# Opinión sobre SmartMoney. Creo que no estoy haciendo buena inversión



## Senusert° (13 Ago 2019)

Con el primer objetivo de no tener mucho dinero en la cuenta corriente, y el segundo de sacarle algo de pringue al fruto de mi trabajo, me he dejado liar por los de Caixabank en un producto de riesgo llamado Smartmoney. Yo quería algo mucho más conservador, porque no me gusta nada el mundo bursátil, pero también es cierto que hoy día el dinero pierde valor en una cuenta. 

Ya me gustaría saber de estos temas, pero mis conocimientos son escasos y los del banco se encargan de mover la cartera para obtener, según ellos, la máxima rentabilidad (descontando luego la comisión, que eso no te lo dicen cuando te lo contratan, pero algunos no somos tan pardillos como para no sospecharlo y leer los contratos), pero todo de forma muy poco clara. Vamos, que no me fío un pelo de ellos. 

El caso es que estoy perdiendo. Bastante. Casi 200 euros desde que abrí la cartera, y no hace un mes. Y aquí es donde necesito consejo. 

¿Cancelo la cartera y me como las pérdidas en previsión de que el asunto no mejore? 

¿Aguanto hasta recuperar pérdidas y cancelo entonces? 

¿Le doy una oportunidad en un periodo más dilatado en el tiempo —pongamos seis meses o un año—? 

No he seguido el consejo de Warren Buffet de no invertir en algo que no entiendo completamente, pero ya que estoy en ello me gustaría al menos que el experimento no me suponga un quebranto importante. 

¿Algún consejo?


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (13 Ago 2019)

Si entiendo bien SmartMoney es un roboadvisor, correcto?. O sea una cartera de fondos de inversión de bolsa y bonos, con la proporción de bolsa y bonos en base al perfil de riesgo que les hayas dado (a menos riesgo, más bonos), y según va evolucionando el mercado la cartera te la van reajustando automáticamente para no desviarte de esa proporción de bonos y bolsa. Es así?. 

Varias preguntas, antes de responderte si lo que estás haciendo tiene sentido o no:

1) Cuál es tu plazo de inversión, es un dinero que vas a necesitar dentro de poco o simplemente lo tienes como ahorro a largo plazo?

2) Cuál es la composición de la cartera?

3) Qué comisiones tiene?

4) A qué rentabilidad media por encima de la inflación aspiras?

5) Cuál es la máxima bajada (en porcentaje) que estás dispuesto a soportar?

Puede que alguna de las respuestas no sean compatibles entre sí...


----------



## Senusert° (13 Ago 2019)

Ante todo, muchísimas gracias por tu respuesta. Es un alivio encontrar gente que entienda de esto y ayude a que otros entendamos también. 



Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Si entiendo bien SmartMoney es un roboadvisor, correcto?.



Es un roboadvisor, sí. Con un perfil de riesgo alto (5/7 o 6/7, creo recordar. No tengo la documentación aquí). 


Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> 1) Cuál es tu plazo de inversión, es un dinero que vas a necesitar dentro de poco o simplemente lo tienes como ahorro a largo plazo?



Inicialmente es dinero que tenía en la cuenta corriente, pero como era una barbaridad (más de 10.000 euros) pensé en separarlo para evitar riesgos de robos de.cartera y demás. Tengo más fondos de precaución para malas rachas, así que es dinero que lo destino a ahorro a medio plazo y eventual uso para cancelar hipoteca o préstamo del coche.



Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> 2) Cuál es la composición de la cartera?



Son fondos propios de Caixabank que ahora no puedo ver (o no sé cómo buscar), pero vi muchas tecnológicas y productos de EEUU. 



Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> 3) Qué comisiones tiene?



0,60% de coste de gestión. 


Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> 4) A qué rentabilidad media por encima de la inflación aspiras?



Pues más o menos lo que me dijeron, entre un 2 y un 3%


Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> 5) Cuál es la máxima bajada (en porcentaje) que estás dispuesto a soportar?



No más de 300 euros, aunque entiendo que eso sería teniendo en cuenta un horizonge temporal amplio.


----------



## orbeo (13 Ago 2019)

Si no soportas que de 10.000 euros, te baje 300, no inviertas. En nada.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (13 Ago 2019)

Ya te ha contestado el forero anterior. Si te entendemos correctamente, de 10000 euros estás dispuesto a asumir una máxima caída de 300 euros, o sea un 3%. Con el perfil de riesgo de 5/7 que dices probablemente tendrás, un 30-40% de bonos y un 60-70% de bolsa. Con esa distribución, partiendo del mercado actuál que no está barato, sacar a largo plazo un 2-3% por encima de la inflación es lo razonable, no te han mentido. Pero es que aspirar en el largo plazo a un 2-3% por encima de la inflación implica asumir por el camino algún bandazo del 20-30% e incluso algo más. Lo siento, no hay recetas mágicas.


----------



## Cuñado de Revilla (13 Ago 2019)

Si quieres algo que de aquí a 5-7 años probablemente (seguro no hay nada) no haya perdido valor respecto a la inflación y que al mismo tiempo sea poco volátil (lo de ser poco volátil y también batir a la inflación ya hemos dicho que no...), lo único que se me ocurre es un fondo global de bonos gubernamentales grado inversión y duración corta, con riesgo divisa cubierto, y de baja comisión de gestión. Por sus propias características es difícil que un fondo así tenga caídas superiores al 5% (sólo un crecimiento muy rápido de la inflación podría provocarlo). Hasta donde sé el único comercializado en España que reune todas esas condiciones es el Vanguard Global Short-Term Bond Index Fund EUR Hedged, que sólo se puede comprar en BNPInvestors, que por desgracia aplica un 0.25% de comisión de custodia salvo que tengas más de la mitad en otros fondos de otras gestoras. Pero para los objetivos que hemos dicho es mejor que no tengas esos otros fondos, o tienen comisiones de gestión demasiado altas que superan al 0.25% de la custodia, o son más volátiles de lo que quieres (o ambas cosas).


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (13 Ago 2019)

Mira el fondo de Baelo Patrimonio y olvidate un tiempo


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2019)

Me parece carisimo, y encima rebalacea entre fondos de la Caixa... Hay productos basados en bolsa mucho mejores, pero si n tienes cuerpo de aguantar caídas, que siempre hay, es mejor no invertir.


----------



## Kalevala (13 Ago 2019)

Si quieres sacar un 2-3% por encima de la inflacion, cancela prstamo del coche.

Un consejo, leyendote demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea de finanzas personales. Intenta arreglarlo, puedes mirar videos en yt o mejor aun, leer libros del tema.
Ah, y el banco no es tu amigo.


----------



## Senusert° (13 Ago 2019)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Ya te ha contestado el forero anterior. Si te entendemos correctamente, de 10000 euros estás dispuesto a asumir una máxima caída de 300 euros, o sea un 3%. Con el perfil de riesgo de 5/7 que dices probablemente tendrás, un 30-40% de bonos y un 60-70% de bolsa. Con esa distribución, partiendo del mercado actuál que no está barato, sacar a largo plazo un 2-3% por encima de la inflación es lo razonable, no te han mentido. Pero es que aspirar en el largo plazo a un 2-3% por encima de la inflación implica asumir por el camino algún bandazo del 20-30% e incluso algo más. Lo siento, no hay recetas mágicas.



Es eso lo que precisamente necesitaba escuchar. Mi perfil bancario siempre ha sido extremadamente conservador, por lo que no he tenido nunca productos de este tipo, sólo depósitos (cuando daban algo) y fondos de inversion de perfil muy bajo. Por eso pido opinión. Si el consejo es mirar a largo, puedo esperar. Lo que no quiero es invertir en un producto malo de inicio. 


Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Si quieres algo que de aquí a 5-7 años probablemente (seguro no hay nada) no haya perdido valor respecto a la inflación y que al mismo tiempo sea poco volátil (lo de ser poco volátil y también batir a la inflación ya hemos dicho que no...), lo único que se me ocurre es un fondo global de bonos gubernamentales grado inversión y duración corta, con riesgo divisa cubierto, y de baja comisión de gestión. Por sus propias características es difícil que un fondo así tenga caídas superiores al 5% (sólo un crecimiento muy rápido de la inflación podría provocarlo). Hasta donde sé el único comercializado en España que reune todas esas condiciones es el Vanguard Global Short-Term Bond Index Fund EUR Hedged, que sólo se puede comprar en BNPInvestors, que por desgracia aplica un 0.25% de comisión de custodia salvo que tengas más de la mitad en otros fondos de otras gestoras. Pero para los objetivos que hemos dicho es mejor que no tengas esos otros fondos, o tienen comisiones de gestión demasiado altas que superan al 0.25% de la custodia, o son más volátiles de lo que quieres (o ambas cosas).



Un gran consejo. Trataré de investigar sobre ese producto concreto que me dices, porque mi perfil personal creo que se va a ajustar más a esa tipo de fondos que a estos en los que me he metido. ¡Muchas gracias! 



Y 167 MÁS dijo:


> Mira el fondo de Baelo Patrimonio y olvidate un tiempo



Miraré también ese producto. ¡Muchas gracias! 



Parlakistan dijo:


> Me parece carisimo, y encima rebalacea entre fondos de la Caixa... Hay productos basados en bolsa mucho mejores, pero si n tienes cuerpo de aguantar caídas, que siempre hay, es mejor no invertir.



Es la primera vez que invierto en esta clase de cosas. Por eso quizá me ha entrado algo de miedo al ver la fluctuación. Seguramente los que lleváis más tiempo con esta clase de productos lo veis con una perspectiva más al fondo de la carretera. 



Kalevala dijo:


> Si quieres sacar un 2-3% por encima de la inflacion, cancela prstamo del coche.
> 
> Un consejo, leyendote demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea de finanzas personales. Intenta arreglarlo, puedes mirar videos en yt o mejor aun, leer libros del tema.
> Ah, y el banco no es tu amigo.



El préstamo del coche no puedo cancelarlo hasta dentro de un año. Por eso no he destinado ese dinero a cancelación de deuda, que es lo primero que hago siempre.

Nunca he considerado a ningún banco mi amigo. Por eso hasta hoy no había tenido ningún producto de este tipo. 

De finanzas personales tengo más puta idea de la que imaginas, por motivos que no voy a contar aquí, y que me han permiten tener vivienda en propiedad con un solo sueldo y un colchón generoso de fondo de contingencia. De lo que tengo menos es de carteras de valores, y por eso pregunto a otros que saben más que yo de la materia. 


Con vuestros consejos, creo que aguantaré unos meses este producto y mientras trataré de aprender a gestionarlos yo mismo. Había pensado también en oro de inversión, pero estamos en las mismas: hay que aprender antes. 

Reitero mi agradecimiento por vuestro consejo.


----------



## Parlakistan (13 Ago 2019)

Senusert° dijo:


> Es eso lo que precisamente necesitaba escuchar. Mi perfil bancario siempre ha sido extremadamente conservador, por lo que no he tenido nunca productos de este tipo, sólo depósitos (cuando daban algo) y fondos de inversion de perfil muy bajo. Por eso pido opinión. Si el consejo es mirar a largo, puedo esperar. Lo que no quiero es invertir en un producto malo de inicio.
> 
> 
> Un gran consejo. Trataré de investigar sobre ese producto concreto que me dices, porque mi perfil personal creo que se va a ajustar más a esa tipo de fondos que a estos en los que me he metido. ¡Muchas gracias!
> ...



Te aconsejo que leas el foro de rankia de fondos de inversión o el de bolsa, allí se puede empezar a sacar información útil. La mentalidad también es muy importante, no pienses que un fondo es dinero que fluctúa, son participaciones en empresas que generan riqueza a largo plazo. Piensa que estas comprando propiedades.

Los movimientos del mercado son los listos tratando de quitarte las participaciones a precios bajos, no hay que permitirlo. 

Y ya te lo han dicho, pero el banco no es tu amigo, los productos de calidad están en BNP, renta 4 o selfbank, no en la Caixa, bankia o BBVA. 

Saludos.


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (13 Ago 2019)

Lo que he leido de smartmoney es que si, tienen una serie de fondos, los cuales no todos replican a indices pero que además los gestores pueden meter mano en caso de comportamientos determinados del mercado...

Por lo que no es inversión pasiva.. Y seguramente la perdida de ese 3 % se deba al último desvarío de Trump con los chinos, todas las bolsas bajaron.

Lo que yo haria;

Riesgo mínimo

Depositos de raisin, myinvestor al 1% hasta 15000... 

Riesgo moderado

Una cartera en Indexa capital u otro roboadvisor segun tu perfil conservador, las comisiones son ligeramente superiores a las de SmartMoney pero estaras seguro que tu cartera responda a los indices sin injerencias de los maravillosos gestores de la caixa.

Yo lo tengo distribuido asi, liquidez en depositos o cuentas ahorro, inversion indexada y el fondo de acumulación de dividendos de Baelo. 

Asi me cubro un poco de todo y no tengo que tocar nada. 

Por cierto si te interesa tengo invitacion para Indexa Capital, hasta 10000 euros gestionados gratis por 1 año


----------



## Radd19 (14 Ago 2019)

Smart Money de la Caixa, fondos malos (propios de la entidad) y caros, aparte del 0,60% que comentas creo que tambien cobraban algo más, los gastos se iban casi al 1%
Como comenta el forero anterior, si quieres algo más conservador la cuenta Myinvestor te da el 1%.
Y si quieres arriesgar algo más dos opciones.
Bien contratar la carera gestionada de Indexa, que clacula tu perfil de riesgo con fondos Vanguard (que son de los mas prestigiosos indexados) y con la bonificación sale alrederdor del 0,40 de gastos.
O suscribir el fondo Baelo en Esfera capital, que tiene poca volatilidad y rentabilidad esperada superior al 4%, 60% de renta variable y 40% de renta fija y gastos alrededor del 0,70%


----------



## FeministoDeIzquierdas (14 Ago 2019)

Kalevala dijo:


> Si quieres sacar un 2-3% por encima de la inflacion, cancela prstamo del coche.
> 
> Un consejo, leyendote demuestras que no tienes ni puta idea de finanzas personales. Intenta arreglarlo, puedes mirar videos en yt o mejor aun, leer libros del tema.
> Ah, y el banco no es tu amigo.



Quitando el insulto gratuito, este forero tiene toda la razón. Ésto es lo que te digo por mi parte:

1. Los bancos suelen recomendar sus propios productos y vivir de las comisiones y del "pump and dump". En otras palabras, no te metas.

2. Los bancos SABEN que los plazos fijos estan por los suelos así que se arriesgan mas y cobran mas comisiones. En otras palabras, no te metas.

3. Yo tengo un fondo seguro que te da mas de un 9%. Se llama "paga lo que debes(c)". Por ejemplo, si tienes letras del coche y las pagas. Antes de invertir, cancela todas las deudas que tengas.

4. Vanguard and Fidelity son buenos sitios donde ir a plazo muy largo. 

5. Con este "rio revuelto" hay valores que estan muy bajos y, A LARGO PLAZO, merecen muchísimo la pena. Te pondré un ejemplo propio donde yo mismo hice un buen pico: Hace años las acciones de BP se desplomaron por el vertido del golfo. BP tiene como inversores principales a la corona británica, capaz de imprimir su propio dinero, osea, no iba a caer. Para no hacer un tocho: Compré a 4 y vendí a 6, sacando un 50% de rendimiento (una pasada) pero necesitando 4 años para ello. Quitando comisiones e impuestos se queda un rendimiento anual de un 10% seguro, que está de puta madre.

A día de hoy ya tengo pillados otros "BP". Por ejemplo, un banco que está muy mal pero que es el símbolo de un pais que imprime dinero. También tengo una empresa de materias primas que no funciona bien solo porque la economía se ha ralentizado.

Pero te vuelvo a repetir:* A LARGO PLAZO*. Solo tienes que buscar empresas que, por el motivo que sea, estan pasando un momento malo muy particular, pero que tienen detrás a inversores que ni de coña las van a dejar caer. Mucho mejor si son países.


----------



## berto4 (8 Ene 2020)

Me extraña que con ese nivel de riesgo, si tienes perfil conservador te hayan vendido este producto. De hecho te tienen que hacer un test y ver si cumples los requisitos. Sobre todo que duermas bien. Creo que una cartera gestionada con 30 o 40 ℅ de variable te iría bien.


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (10 Ene 2020)

Yo llevo desde septiembre con ese producto y hasta la fecha bien, con oscilaciones pero va dando el 7% (alto riesgo en el test). La pega: los reembolsos tardan mucho tiempo, hasta 8 días. Y no sabes el valor de liquidación, sino que va con 2 días de retraso.


----------



## Serpa (11 Mar 2020)

Coronel Kilgore dijo:


> Yo llevo desde septiembre con ese producto y hasta la fecha bien, con oscilaciones pero va dando el 7% (alto riesgo en el test). La pega: los reembolsos tardan mucho tiempo, hasta 8 días. Y no sabes el valor de liquidación, sino que va con 2 días de retraso.



Y que tal te va ahora? Yo tengo la smart money riesgo conservador por valor de 22000 euros y ya he perdido 900 euros, estoy acojonado, merece la pena esperar ? O mejor retirar los fondos ahora.... agradezco consejo. Saludos


----------



## Serpa (11 Mar 2020)

Cuñado de Revilla dijo:


> Si entiendo bien SmartMoney es un roboadvisor, correcto?. O sea una cartera de fondos de inversión de bolsa y bonos, con la proporción de bolsa y bonos en base al perfil de riesgo que les hayas dado (a menos riesgo, más bonos), y según va evolucionando el mercado la cartera te la van reajustando automáticamente para no desviarte de esa proporción de bonos y bolsa. Es así?.
> 
> Varias preguntas, antes de responderte si lo que estás haciendo tiene sentido o no:
> 
> ...



Yo tengo una smart money con riesgo conservador por valor de 22000 euros y ya llevo perdidos 900 euros, merece la pena seguir? O mejor retirar los fondos ahora? Gracias


----------



## Coronel Kilgore (11 Mar 2020)

Serpa dijo:


> Y que tal te va ahora? Yo tengo la smart money riesgo conservador por valor de 22000 euros y ya he perdido 900 euros, estoy acojonado, merece la pena esperar ? O mejor retirar los fondos ahora.... agradezco consejo. Saludos



Yo me salí. Para decir verdad, no completamente. Dejé los fondos con cuatro perras excepto uno con 600€, y ahora poco a poco les voy metiendo algún eurete suelto como una hucha. Pero gracias a Dios me salí. Por cierto, mejor la cartera smart que los fondos sueltos.


----------



## Senusert° (11 Mar 2020)

Agradezco consejo yo también. He perdido ya 400 euros.


----------



## Indrid Cold (11 Mar 2020)

Ni se te ocurra salir como minimo hasta estar es positivo. Si tienes miedo deja de hacer ingresos periodicos, pero no vendas en negativo. Ahora mismo la mayoria estamos igual, es normal con la que esta cayendo y va a caer. Deja ahi ese dinero y olvidate de el unos años


----------



## Lonchix (11 Mar 2020)

Denali dijo:


> Deja ahi ese dinero y olvidate de el unos años



Hasta que se convierta en 0 euros.


----------

